# Rabbit hopping



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 10, 2007)

I thought as quite a few people have bunniesthat do rabbit hopping we should have a thread where everyone can posttheir pics and everyone can enjoy them!

I'll start - 

Some recent pics-

























































The water Jump

This took quite a lot of training but i succeded inthe end!As rabbit dont naturally take to water this meant i had to get Daisyconfident going in and out of the baby bath, which holds the water, andthen to get he to go in it evenwhen the last time she wentthrough it she got all wet. a few treats after each time, getting backto her fav spot while out and having a well deserved rest seemed tokeep her going!The deepest ive had the water isabout 2" deep. Which for a bunny is quite deep!







Daisy entering!






Daisy leaving! 

Some pics over the last couple of years - 







Dandy jumping over an empty window box







Dandy about to jump over a piece of msh with a towel over it to makie it solid!







Daisy going over a faily lowand wide jump.






Daisy flying!Notice that the first pole she jumps over has alarge gap that she could of walked under insted of jumping over it!









A very narrow jump on the patio










Daisy jumping the windowbox!Daisy juming towards the camera!









Daisy jumping over a heap of grass 







Daisy jumped onto a box and then from the box onto the lawn as it is a large step this created the ditch!


----------



## snork_maiden (Feb 11, 2007)

wow gr8 pics! the first three are crazy! :elephant:

XxX


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2007)

Your bunny looks likea ghost.

ghost bunny.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 11, 2007)

yer hse does a bit but hse moving very fast!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2007)

no that's definitely a spirit-bunny.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 12, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> no that's definitely a spirit-bunny.




thant made me laugh! I can assure you that there was a real life bunny jumping there as i had the other end of her lead!!! lol


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 12, 2007)

If ghosts can turns lights on and off and makewine glasses tip over and eat your homework, then that spirit bunny cansport a leash. 

You have a pet ghost, i'm not buyin' this living bunny thing you're throwin' at me. 

ITs ok thoug, he's a beautiful ghost. Such vibrant colors for a spirit.


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 12, 2007)

i don't know if this should be considered a jumping picture, but Cream WAS jumping and it looks pretty cool


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll pretend I saw him jump.


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 12, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> I'll pretend I saw him jump.




lol, thanks!


----------



## Mikoli (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooh, look at him go!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 12, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote:*


> If ghosts can turns lights on and off and make wine glassestip over and eat your homework, then that spirit bunny can sport aleash.
> 
> You have a pet ghost, i'm not buyin' this living bunny thing you're throwin' at me.
> 
> ITs ok thoug, he's a beautiful ghost. Such vibrant colors for a spirit.




ok but id like to point out that the bunny in question and infact bothmy bunnies are GIRLS so 'he's a beutiful ghost' doesnt workbecauseDaisy is not a he!!! lol

thanks for all your input keepitcoming!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 12, 2007)

Well geez, you ever sex ghost before?they're worse than birds. And me personally, i'm not about to be all upin the ghost's face all like '' excuse me....ghost? Yeah hi...I wasjust wondering what kind of spiritual genitalia you may be in posessionof, eh?"


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 12, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote:*


> Well geez, you ever sex ghost before? they'reworse than birds. And me personally, i'm not about to be all up in theghost's face all like '' excuse me....ghost? Yeah hi...I was justwondering what kind of spiritual genitalia you may be in posession of,eh?"


lol this made me crack up!

ok well im just obviously very skilled at sexing ghost then!! lol


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 12, 2007)

*Ishuold bust out my Ouija board....ask yourspirit bunny to come forward, and then be like '' I see youjump...thats cool....do oyu have balls? Just wondering..."


hunnybunny63 wrote: *


> *JAKRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well geez, you ever sexghost before? they're worse than birds. And me personally, i'm notabout to be all up in the ghost's face all like '' excuse me....ghost?Yeah hi...I was just wondering what kind of spiritual genitalia you maybe in posession of, eh?"
> ...


----------



## Michaela (Feb 13, 2007)

Jesse:rollseyes:rofl:

HunnyBunny, what kinds of heights are your bunnies reaching?


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 13, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote:*


> *Ishuold bust out my Ouija board....ask your spirit bunnyto come forward, and then be like '' I see you jump...thats cool....dooyu have balls? Just wondering..."
> 
> 
> hunnybunny63 wrote: *
> ...


ok i will!! lol

Michaelathey are jumping about . ... *goesinto the garden to look at fence and things that they jump* 45 cm butthat is wide ish jump to, so its not jsut straight up and straight backdown again!


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 17, 2007)

would this count?



my cocoa hoping out of a cat bed


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 17, 2007)

*kathy5 wrote: *


> would this count?
> 
> 
> 
> my cocoa hoping out of a cat bed


well not really as rabbit hopping is getting your bunny to just oversomthing then asked and planned! but very cute pic all the same!

I was out earlier and let Daisy eat the lawn as they dont often getonto it and i was thinking i wont get her jumping today ill let herjsut come out eat then put her back but it was too hard i just had tosee her talent shine! She only did little jumps and onyl a few timesbut she did very well!!! lol


----------



## Flopsy (Feb 17, 2007)

Hurdles





"I'm coming Mommy!"





"What are you talking about you have no treat, who cares if I knocked them both down"?!?





"Fine I guess I'll try it again".





"WEEEE"!





"Now thats what I'm talking about".





Perfect Picture





"This thing, again"?





"I'd like to see you try it".





Me coxing Flopsy to jump





Seconds after Flopsy lands





Flopsy in midjump

----------------------------------------------------

I saved my favorite pics for last these are some of the first picturestaken of Flopsy. These are from maybe three years ago when I firststarted teaching Flopsy to jump. I only look scary cause theway the light was hitting my face and creating shadows. followingpictures in this post are the first pictures taken from the digitalcamera. These are perhaps my favorite picture selection ofFlopsy.





Flopsy is set in front of hurdle





This is only his second time ever jumping so I allow him to investigate





Whoot Whoot! I made it!"





"I just jumped this!"





"Hmmmm"





"Fwee"





Me and my baby. Look how proud I am with him.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 3, 2007)

That's so cool that you can jump bunnies. I haveheard about this before and planned on training my buck to jump, but ineed some help first and i have tons of questions!: 

1) Should i first buy a harness and harness train him? 

2) How big do the jumps have to be? 

3) How long does it take to train a rabbit to show jump? 

4) Do you actually compete in real shows? 

I think that's all but i might have some more later! Thanks :runningrabbit:


----------



## Mikoli (Mar 3, 2007)

*1) Should i first buy a harness and harness train him? 
*Yes. Harness training is a big part of rabbit hopping. It ispossible to have your rabbit hop without a harness (my rabbit does aselection of on and off harness jumping), but it is a great tool whenfirst teaching your rabbits. Before attempting to jump anything withthe harness on, make sure your rabbit is comfortable on his harness.

* 2) How big do the jumps have to be? 
*The highest that a rabbit has ever jumped is around a metre high(100cm), but there's probably only a handful of rabbits in the worldwho could reach that height. My rabbit's record is 46cm, but I knowplenty of people manage to get their rabbit jumping higher than that.My rabbit doesn't really like to jump wide jumps, but they are also animportant part of their training if you ever plan to enter shows. I amplanning on training my rabbit to jump wide jumps soon. Start off withjust a pole, then raise it a few centimetres, then up a little bit oncemore, until they reach their limit. Rabbits under 8 weeks old shouldnever jump higher than 5cm, and rabbits around 8 weeks to 6 months oldshould attempt anything over around 35cm, because they are stillgrowing and injuries can occur. After that, try and get your rabbitjumping courses, and high jumps.

* 3) How long does it take to train a rabbit to show jump? 
*It really depends on the rabbit. My rabbit is one year old, and Ihave been training him since he was around three or four months old,give or take. He has taken that long to get up to 46cm. But there areprefessional rabbit hopping trainers who can get a rabbit up to thatheight in a couple of weeks. It mainly took me this long because I waslearning it all by myself. I didn't have any training references,because I didn't know rabbit hopping exsisted until I was a good 4months into his training. Plus, Ollie (my rabbit) wasn't bred for thissort of thing, but just likes jumping, and can develop bad habits veryeasily, so I had to take it slow. For example, when jumping jumps thatare too high for him, Ollie would jump over it fine, but then kick outwith his back legs and knock it down. It took me a good 3 months to gethim out of this habit, and he still does it sometimes. Anyway, it cantake anywhere from a month to three years, and some rabbits never learn.

* 4) Do you actually compete in real shows?
*No, unfortunately. The closest show to us is a small rabbitfanciers club in NSW, a good 5 hour drive from here, and my parentswon't let me go that far for just a rabbit show. I have what we call'mini shows' with my best friend, who owns two rabbits that also dorabbit hopping. Every couple of months I'll take my rabbit over to herplace, or hers to mine, and we'll set up a couple of courses and giveeach other scores, just for training purposes. Last time, we didn'thave a show, but did training excercises. We were getting our tworabbits who had never even seen each other before, to jump the samejump at the same time and just keep going. Ollie kept trying to sniffthe other rabbit, but otherwise, they were amazingly good. Anyway, ifthere are any shows near you, then you should compete, and see if allthat time of training was worth anything.

Rabbit hopping is a great way to keep a rabbit fit whilst doing a funsport. I wrote a more detailed training peice on my rabbit hoppingwebsite, if you want to have a read of it.

http://mikolikaninhop.tripod.com/training.htm

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me, and I'd be happy to answer any questions you have.

Rachel.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Mikoli! That really helped! I actuallydid look at you site, which by the way is fantastic for anyone whowants to do rabbit hopping! I will recommend you site to anyone i meetwho wants to learn this sport. I am not sure if there would be anyrabbit hopping shows around here, but im sure that i can fit in adivision of rabbit hopping at my 4-H rabbit show that im planning. Imnot sure if anyone will come, but then my sister can compete in it withmy bunny whilst i judge or something. I am actually going to be buyinga harness very soon but until then i have a little dog harness; my buckslips out of it, but i think my larger rabbit (min rex) will be able tofit into it and still jump because she's lightweight. If i have anymore questions i'll be sure to pm you! thanks! :colors:


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Mar 4, 2007)

The weather was nice yesterday and as i didnt have much planned i took the opportunity to do some rabbit hopping with the girls!

here are a few pics and vids -

What i think is probaebly the hardest jump daisy has jump perhpas minusthe water jumps as water and rabbits dont usualy mix well!






Dandy posing for you to be able to work out the size





Dandy posing again much to her dismay as she didnt really want to posehere (probably because she thoguht she was free and she couldnt jumpit! lol)





Daisy jumping the huge jump -






This is what can happen if you or your rabbit is not fullyconcentrating or if your rabbit is tired, scared or been pused to much!In this case Daisy is getting tired so this was one of her last set ofjumps and as im walking along filming im not fully concentrating on herwhich i usally am!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Mar 4, 2007)

Here are some screen shots from the videos above and some other i have -

































When things are about to go wrongand how to recorgnise it! 

A refuesl signals the start of a bad jump but dont just give up try toget the bunny over the jump no matter if they clear it as this willmean that they dont learnt that they can get their own way. (Also inthis pic you can see Dandy using her litter tray right next to thefence whihc adds an extra destraction forDaisy!)







This is better than the first time, shes get a bit close which showsshes not actually going to clear such a big jump buteventhough she is only jumping from one pole onto the next one she is stilltrying!










Ok so shes not actually jumping but oh well!





Onceshe has done part of the jump she get a bit destratedwith a smell or something on the grass but with a bit of encourgementshe does finsih the jump!


----------



## ratmom (Mar 4, 2007)

That is so cool, now I need to get a harness


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Mar 5, 2007)

lol yer you really should get a harness its great fun!


----------



## Mikoli (Mar 5, 2007)

Cool photos hunnybunny.  I'll try to get somemore up of Ollie jumping. I haven't been able to get anyone to take anyphotos of him lately. I took him around a difficult course today, andhe did amazingly well. It wasn't very high, but there were heaps ofturns and lots of accuracy needed to turn tightly after a high jump.Anyway, I'm very proud of him, and I'll try to get my sister to take amovie of him doing the course tomorrow.

Thanks,
A Very Proud Bunny Parent. 
aka Rachel.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Mikoli wrote:*


> Cool photos hunnybunny.  I'll try to get some more up ofOllie jumping. I haven't been able to get anyone to take any photos ofhim lately. I took him around a difficult course today, and he didamazingly well. It wasn't very high, but there were heaps of turns andlots of accuracy needed to turn tightly after a high jump. Anyway, I'mvery proud of him, and I'll try to get my sister to take a movie of himdoing the course tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks,
> A Very Proud Bunny Parent.
> aka Rachel.




thanks and i look forward to seeing the pics and video. i tip i mustpass on is to get good pics of rabbits actually going over a jump is tofind a box or somthing of the right height leave the cmaera on itrecording a video then take the rabbit over the jump but make sure youdont block the camera. this means that the jump will b ecaptured andonce moved onto the computer you can screen print the video and getpictures although blury usually of the rabbit going over a jump. thisalso works if there is only one of you!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Mar 6, 2007)

> *Mikoli wrote (in a pm to me): *





> Hey,
> 
> Since I know that you're one of the people on here that does rabbithopping, I was just wondering about how your rabbits are trained ...
> 
> ...





> *I replied:*





> Good question do you mean trained to go over the jump or whereto go? I'm thinking about moving this convo to the thred do you mind? ithink it would benefit everyone on here!





> Mikoli* replied:*





> I mean trained on how to respond to signalsthrough the harness. So, let's say that you were doing a course and youwanted your rabbit to go left, how would you signal to the rabbit toturn?
> 
> I don't mind if you move the conversation or make it public.I just thought that I'd ask a specificperson, because when most people train rabbits to accept the harness,they just let them go wherever they want. But in rabbit hopping, theyusually have to be trained to go in a certain direction from some sortof signal from their handler.
> 
> Rachel.


sorry if your confused about above, basically Mikoli pm me a relevantquestion about rabbit hopping and so i am sharing it with everyone.

my rabbits are trained to walk on their harnesses, to steer them ithink (some thought had to be put into that as i dont really thinkabout it when i do it!)i just sorta pull gently on the leadto steer them in right direction where i want them to go. i also usethis to make them slow down and stand still. To get them to go i eitherwiggle their lead touching their bum/hind legs, tickleDandyunder the bum as this seems to makeher move or with daisy iusualy walk her on a long pice of rope and swinging that gently behindher makes her move as she has learnt this means go!

hope this answers your question and helps you and anyone else interested!


----------



## Mikoli (Mar 6, 2007)

Alright, thanks!  Ollie is trained in pretty much the same way (except for standing still, he never does that ).

Rachel.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Mikoli wrote:*


> Alright, thanks!  Ollie is trained in pretty much the sameway (except for standing still, he never does that ).
> 
> Rachel.




lol ive been trying to teach daisy to stand on que, Dandy seems to stopmore than she goes! Ive tried a sort of half halt as you call it whenhorse riding! i tug gently on the lead to get her to slow down intostop, then gently stop holding her still but as soon as she actualylsteps then i pull gently again until she is standing quietly. at thesame time i say in a low voice staaand staaand it seems to work soem ofthe time. I will try and get a video next time i have her out but atthe minute being in my last year at school i have lots of work to do!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Flopsy wrote: *


> Hurdles




I dont think i have or anyone else has asked you on here how and whatyou made your jumps of? if you could jsut give a quick explanation iwould be very greatful!


----------



## Elina. (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## hunnybunny63 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Elina. wrote: *


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v312/Elina-/raya7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i think my Daisy has some stiff competion here! 

you must have spent ages making those jumps for them!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Apr 15, 2007)

I thought it was timeI updated on what me and my bunnies have been up to recently.

I decided to move slightly away from rabbit hopping and more intorabbit agility, which for anyone that doesnt know is just like dogagility but everything is downsized to rabbit size.

I have tried a bit of agility before but had limeted equipment butrecently i got back an old arc run that i leant to a freind for herguinea pigs which have now sadly passed away . How ever one end ofthe run is sheltered by wooden pannels and so with a big of imaginationit looked like a sort of A frame!

I then from the A frame thought i should have a 'dog walk' soconstructed one using wooden ladders from the hutches (which have themto go into a run), the arc run and some plastic containers. I then putsome towels on them to encourage my bunnies onto them as they are usedto jumping over poles wiht towels on them! After a while of using this'dog walk' i then decided to make a course using both a 'dog walk' andan 'A frame' so couldnt use the arc run for both so changed to using 2ladders and atravel cage.

The Obsticals (sorry i cant spell)

The'A frame' (was changed later on from the discriptionabove, as the ladders were needed to make the'dogwalk')-
Original -




New (the tunnel is used to stop the bunnies running round it during training)-





The 'dog walk' -






Standingtable -







The double tunnel (as the shorter one is wider so easier to get the bunnies to go through at speed!) -







The whole course on that particular day -






Here are some pics of my bunnies doing the course - 

Dandy going over the old 'dog walk' -





Dandy standing on the 'standing table' -





Daisy on the old 'dog walk' -





Daisy on the old 'A frame' - 





Daisy on the standing table, standing still with a lot of effort from me as she wanted to jumpg off as soon as she jumped on! -






Thats it from me for now, i'll keep you updated on their progress!

How is everyone else doing with training their bunnies?


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 28, 2007)

:bump



how is the hopping going? anyone had any major break thoughs? any news?


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 19, 2007)

lol kathy5 your pic makes me laugh


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 19, 2007)

glad to do so :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 22, 2007)

My rabbit, Magic's, training has been going pretty well. I'm going to work with him today, because fair is next week. He'll be worked with about an hour or so each day this week and before fair so he can keep up his skills. Right now I'll have to build up some new jumps as everything else is at my old house, so yea. All i have are the three jumps my dad built for me right now. He can get better on those, though. 



Emily & Magic 



Also, a few weeks ago me and my sister did a time trial. At fair the rules are: the most jumps in 3 minutes. We beat the record (27 jumps) by a lot! Magic did 45 jumps in 3 minutes! Congrats Magic! Another time trial (practice) will be in our shed or on the concrete on Thursday. I'll let you know how he does!


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Jul 24, 2007)

Pixie landing from a binkie. :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 10, 2007)

Pics of my boy, Magic jumping: 

IMG]http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa297/Blueskyacresrabbitry_2007/RabbitHoppingSavvyBanditBSAR004.jpg[/IMG]

^^^This one is him soaring over a jump.






^^^ that's of him landing a jump

More to come!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 12, 2007)

Hunnybunny63 : 

I was just wondering what type of things i may need to start my buck, Magic, on agility. It's the only thing they have like that to compete at fairs and he doesn't seem to really like the a frame. Sure....he goes over it but not he's not very confident about it. I'm going to have my dad make me some a frames and "ladders" so i can do the things your doing. 

At thurston county fair they had the following on their agility course:

A frame

Teeter-totter

Standing box

and a 2 inch jump. 

I already have a standing box which magic uses as his starting point to go over a course. (And as soon as my dad gets a battery for his decades old video camera then i'm going to record magic definitley! and i'll show it to you all!) Anyways....so thanks! 

Emily and Magic


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 3, 2007)

glad to here everyone still has their bunnies working hard. havnt really done any hopping for months now. The weather pretty bad and im quite busy now ive started college. 


In answer to the question 'waht can i use to make a jump?' I started off my bunnies jumping over small branches as thats what i had for them to chew, i then found random poles in the garage which make excelent jumps. Ive also used before empty window boxes, stack of grass, small boxes, tunnels, large umbrellas closed up, steps boxes. you can pretty much use anything.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 18, 2008)

Can't believe how long it's been since I started this with Magic, but I thought I'd post most of my rabbit hopping/agility pictures and get this thread bumped back up for this years hoppers!*cough*Hayley*cough*




Landing the cross bars! 




Gathering himself up for the next jump! *Please escuse my position....:?hehe* 




Teeter totter! 




Landing the cross bars again! 





Pausing in between weaving for a picture! 




Such focus!

More coming!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 18, 2008)

Landing a straight bar. 




My hobby picture for my school's yearbook! Jumpin at nighttime!  




Good jumping shots for at night!  There's tons more, but they're mostly the same, so I'll spare you. 




Flying!! I really like this picture!




Jumping a single. This course was a crooked course...you can see the jumps in all diff. places....




Not really sure! 




Taking off!




Giving him the aid to stop...he wasn't pleased! Lol. He loves the teeter once he gets goin!




A-Frame...I need a better one....:?

More coming!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 18, 2008)

Landing the water jump. 




Such a great jump over this oxer!  




Picture says it all! Look at the focus!




Running towards the water jump!




Landing! This is from my, the trainers', point of view!  




The question is ...to jump? or not to jump? 




What do you think he is doing in this pic? He is landing a jump!  




One of my definite favorites!  




Pushing off! 




Skill!




Brushing the top! (By the way, I'm posting this from newest to oldest....now I'm getting down into the older pictures from last summer )




Figurin out what to do...bolt or jump.




Sweet clearance. 




This shows the focus between jumps. 




Landing a spread...




Over and down. 




A still shot from a video. 

More coming! Lol.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 18, 2008)

Indoor training session. 




Different indoor training. Taking off!




Up and over!

And last but not least, the final one I have on my photobucket! 






I'm going to train him soon....as soon as the snow goes away! And I will hopefully have more!  

Emily


----------



## Hayley411 (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is a video of Twilah,

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/kZULsrF9xww&feature=channel_page&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Here is the link to our website: http://hop2it.webs.com/

~Hayley


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a harness for Pebble, i think i might try this.  With a few small jumps  

How did you train the bun? Did you use a clicker and treats? 

Everyone pictures are FAB! Well done you x


----------



## irishlops (Mar 23, 2009)

i have to sya, before caramel got preggers, and lost the babies... ect.
i tried her with small jumps. she loved them. higher. loved them.
eyore- only if a treat was waved in front of him......

how you train them.... i am not an expert...
ill think and post later


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 26, 2009)

For me, I didn't use clicker or treats. Magic was barely harness trained when I began him on jumps. He knew the basics, but nothing else really. Harness training is the major key step before introducing jumps. Through jump-work with Magic, I taught him how to respond to aids (right, left, etc.) you may wish to incorporate that within the harness training, but it may work better if you incoporate it on the course.  

I started with thick poles (even a chunk of wood will work) laying on the ground, and with some poles on a brick too. The tallest jumps were maybe 4 inches and I kept him going at that for the longest time. He did great over the low jumps and I remember when he first jumped the 9-incher how I was so surprised and proud of him! Lol. Now he's up in the teen/20 range.  

Anyway, the most importnant thing is to take it slow. 
You don't want to rush into placing a larger jump, and you always want to make sure when you add higher jumps, you have previous ones so they hold their confidence on those and are ready for the larger ones. 

I may begin training Magic on some agility work using a clicker, because he has responded to it well when I taught him tricks. 

If you have any more questions, feel free to ask. You can PM if you like. 

I also have a thread about getting started in Rabbit Hopping. I can dig up the link for you. I will probably start the online training program once the weather gets nicer  

Emily


----------



## bamabunny (May 6, 2009)

I present you:

HOVER BUN


----------



## wooly_queen (May 10, 2009)




----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 10, 2009)

Very good pictures, Briana! 
I love the little orange bunny! Is s/he a Netherland Dwarf, or in fact a JW? 
Are you beginning training with them? Cuz they look like they're doing pretty well!

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 10, 2009)

^^This is a picture from one of my previous posts that didn't show up, because the link was broken, so I copied it and fixed it. Resizing finished 
Emily


----------



## wooly_queen (May 10, 2009)

I have been trying to train them a little.  Blue is a blue tort wooly and Saves the Day is an orange netherland.


----------



## BSAR (May 17, 2009)

Those are some good pictures of Saves the Day jumping!


----------



## pelletpooper (May 30, 2009)

can you bun bun do this


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry I am not sure if this qualifies but for folks not familiar with Remus may I introduce Remus ( Mods please edit if this video is eating bandwidth or slowing down thethread ) 



[quicktime=320,256]http://www.mikestruys.com/images/Mike/SpeedyRemus.mov[/quicktime]


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 1, 2009)

I can't see the video, Mike. 

:?

Emily


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jun 1, 2009)

I do not know why Emily. It is working for me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2009)

I can see it and it's hilarious! Remus is a speedy one.


----------

